# perte de connexion wifi



## le_bullit (18 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

je possde un imac g4 à 800mhz sous mac osX 10.4.5 et j'utilise un dongle d-link dwl122 pour me connecter au réseau wifi de ma freebox , regulierement quand je pert ma connexion je n'arrive plus à accéder à internet ni recevoir de mail les 2 dernieres fois je téléchargais onyx le téléchargement c'est arrété et plus de connexion , je vais voir dans mes préférences systeme pourtant elle toujours active  
je suis donc obliger de redémarrer mon mac si vous avez une idée svp par avance merçi

- 2eme probleme le dongle wifi n'est pas automatiquement reconnu au démmarge je suis obliger de le brancher à chaque fois , est ce qu'il y a un moyen afin que la connexion soit active au démarrge

voil c'est tout et par avance merçi


----------



## Roger Antoine (19 Mars 2006)

:love: Bonjour .

J'ai exactement le même probl....avec l'Adaptateur USB D-Link DWL - G 122 installé sur mon  CUBE sous TIGER 10.4.5, ayant posé la question au SAV de D-Link, j'ai reçu presque aussitôt un Bréviaire de plus de 15 Pages en PJ au Format pdf de 930 Ko, qui m'explique de long en large etc ...comment procéder à l'installation du DRIVER .

Rien par contre pour signaler ces Déconnexions, et pourquoi il faut à chaque Démarrage enlever et replacer l'Adaptateur ....?

Nous sommes au moins 2 à ...?

Merçi à celui ou ceux qui nous sortirons d'affaire .

Bon WE


----------



## le_bullit (19 Mars 2006)

salut à toi,

merci pour cette reponse c'est marrant tu est à Tours et moi à St avertin ce doit etre l'air ambient qui veux ça  :rateau:  actuellement pour ma part je suis à la recherche d'un autre dongle 

@+


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

Vous n'êtes pas trop loin de la borne? ... que disent les barres de l'icone Wifi à ce moment là?


----------



## le_bullit (19 Mars 2006)

pour ma part j'ai une forçe de signal d'environ 50%   pas terrible tout de même


----------



## Roger Antoine (20 Mars 2006)

Bonjour

Pour le moment les 2 Bebêtes ne sont distantes que d'environ 1,50 M, et le signal tourne autour de 98/99 %, alors ...? le Chikoungounya, ou la Grippe Aviaire , pas l'air de TOURAINE que je sache .

On me ressasse chaque fois que l'idéal est une Carte Air Port, de 1° Génération pour le, CUBE mais ne se faisant plus elle touirne autour de 130  en occasion .

Au passage je n'arrive pas à faire Cohabiter mon SONY VAIO Portable sous XP-SP2 et TIGER 10.4.5, le partage des FICHIERS J'SAIS PAS FAIRE . l'age bien sur .

Cordiaqlités d'usage et bonne semaine .


----------



## GOOZ67 (27 Mars 2006)

idem pour moi j'ai exactement le meme probleme il faut que je debranche et rebranche le cle USB pour que le systeme la reconnaisse

(je suis en cryptage WEP car le Wap me provoque des deconnections a la freebox)

d'avance merci !!! pour une a ce probleme


----------



## cmath (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour !

on m'a conseillé de demander à un freenaute pour le pb suivant...:

Je suis sur un mac avec une Freebox configurée en routeur + Wifi.

Je suis sur amsn et j'aimerais que mes contact puisse me voir avec ma webcam (elle marche très bien dans son onglet de configuration sous amsn mais mes contacts ne peuvent pas la voir)

Il semble apparemment qu'il faille ouvrir des ports (comme l'explique Picouto : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=125679)

Mais j'ai tapé l'adresse de mon routeur Freebox dans une page web de mac OSX et ca ne marche pas, j'ai pas le droit apparemment lol...

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de le faire sur le site de Free en s'identifiant par exemple (j'ai vu qu'il y a notamment une page "CONFIGURATION DU MODE ROUTEUR" avec *Redirections de plages de ports et Baux DHCP permanents* à configurer...

Quelqu'un peux m'aider SVP ???

Matt


----------



## skydream (28 Mars 2006)

moi j'ai une DWL G122 mais le même problème que vous: obligation de la rebrancher pour qu'elle soit "vue" j'avais trouvé un programme qui permettait qu'elle soit reconnue dès le démarrage mais comme ça ne me derrange pas trop d'avoir simplement à brancher mon dongle après le démarrage j'avais passé mon chemin, je vais essayer de le retrouver et de mettre le lien.


----------



## skydream (28 Mars 2006)

voilà j'ai retrouvé c'est ici , seul problème c'est que ce programme est consu pour les dongles de types DWL G122 avec un chipset RT2500 (le chipset c'est la puce qui permet la connection wifi) et ça ne fonctionne pas pour les autres, même pour moi parceque j'ai un DWL G122 mais avec un chipset RT73 donc je vais essayer de trouver une solution et je vous tient au courant.


----------



## skydream (30 Mars 2006)

je n'ai malheureusement rien réussi à faire, en ouvrant les paquet on se rend compte qu'en fait le tout réside en une extension (.kext) nomée RT2500replug qui est conçue pour les chipset RT2500 et je ne sais pas comment modifier se fichier je ne connais pas ce type de script. Si quelqu'un qui connait ça pouvait jetter un coup d'oeil.


----------



## Ptipote (16 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des soucis avec ce dongue...
Ma connexion marchait bien, cryptée WEP 128 bits. Soudain, plus possible de me connecter sur le net. J'ai trouvé sur ce forum qu'il fallait annuler le cryptage et ça marche. Quand je réactive le cryptage, l'IP est envoyée fausse et pas d'adresse routeur. Si je passe en manuelle, l'état de connection est au vert, mais pas de connection.
Je suis sur OSX.3.9, mon pt d'accès est un D-Link DI624+. Pourquoi de temps en temps ma connection wifi tombe? Pourquoi je n'arrive plus à crypter WEP?
Si qqun peut m'aider... je suis en panne. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Roger Antoine (22 Avril 2006)

Raleur parmi les nombreux raleurs, je viens de reçevoir de D-Link 2 DRIVERS  .

Le premierDWL-G122 ( Rev.B1)- Chipset Ralink RT 2500 est téléchargeable sur 
< www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm >

le deuxième DWL-G122 ( Rev.C1 ) Chipset Ralink RT2571WF téléchargeable
< www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm >

cela vedrait solutionner certains probl... moi je n'ai plus à procéder à la Connection et Déconnection de l'adaptateur .

Bonnes chances .


----------

